# houston4bosh.com



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

http://houston4bosh.com/

i would love for bosh to come here.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Me too but I dont think its going to happen. And all this campaigning and courting is annoying lately. I mean since when has free agency been like the presidential campaign? It's starting to get annoying.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Me too but I dont think its going to happen. And all this campaigning and courting is annoying lately. I mean since when has free agency been like the presidential campaign? It's starting to get annoying.


the campaigning is definitely getting annoying but a friend of mine who had some kind of involvement in making the site sent it to me so i figured i'd post it.

i'm not expecting bosh but i'm not ruling it out. the rockets would make a ton of sense for him. he's from texas, would be a perfect fit in the rockets lineup, and playing alongside yao has a ton of benefits for him outside of basketball as well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Agreed. He also would be playing for one of the leagues best coaches and front offices.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm on the fence about having Bosh. Depends on what we would have to give up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

(When healthy) Bosh/Yao would be the best big man one two punch in the game. I'd still rather see him in Chicago, though.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think after watching the finals, I'll be willing to go for Bosh. They'd easily lay waste to the Lakers frontcourt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DP14, Hill, Scola, Ariza, Taylor for Bosh

Depends how big the contract for Bosh is as well.

Prefer to lose Battier or even better Jeffries instead of Ariza but I am willing to give up all that for Bosh.

While id be okay losing Brooks for LeBron I am not okay losing Brooks for Bosh.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

clutchfans is on suicide watch right now....


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good for those stupid bastards. They made it sound like Bosh is a lock to come to the Rockets.


----------

